# unable to fetch dbus-qt4



## fokasu (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm currently installing kde4 on my new FreeBSD and I saw that I needed the dependency dbus-qt4, so I did [cmd=]pkg_add -r dbus-qt4[/cmd]
and it says: 

```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/package-8.2-release/Latest/dbus-qt4.tbz:[/url] File Unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
```

I tried to go to the URL but I couldn't open the folder Latest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2011)

That PACKAGESITE is missing an "s" (package should be packages).  But there isn't a dbus-qt4.tbz there, just dbus-qt3.tbz.


----------



## fokasu (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah true, the s in packages is there in the error, I just copied it and forgot it.

Ok, so why when I install kde4, they search for a gt4?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2011)

There is devel/dbus-qt4 in ports.  Don't know why there isn't a package for it, though.


----------

